# Confirm species



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I caught and released a bass this morning, I think it is a smallmouth.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I think its a black crappie and was pleased to see that was a selection in your poll.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I think its a black crappie and was pleased to see that was a selection in your poll.


 Not again with the black crappie!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for confirming my catch. I believed it was a smallmouth. I wanted to be certain before I celebrated.  A bucket list item to catch an conformed Ohio smallmouth. This was the largest for the day. 
I added the third choice to the pole to make it easier for the write in votes for black crappie.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fish_fear_me said:


> Not again with the black crappie!


always and forever after with the black crappie!


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> always and forever after with the black crappie!


Here ya go!
State Fishing Records - Black Crappie
Ohio - 4 lbs 8 oz - 18.125" - private pond - Ronald Stone - 5/24/1981

SAAHLOOOT!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fish_fear_me said:


> Here ya go!
> State Fishing Records - Black Crappie
> Ohio - 4 lbs 8 oz - 18.125" - private pond - Ronald Stone - 5/24/1981
> 
> SAAHLOOOT!!!


Yeah... Thats a monster. Gonna be hard to top that one. Was probably that guys pet LOL.

Here in central ohio, we get excited about a 12" 1lb !


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Fishingisfun said:


> Thanks for confirming my catch. I believed it was a smallmouth. I wanted to be certain before I celebrated.  A bucket list item to catch an conformed Ohio smallmouth. This was the largest for the day.


As 19th-century angling author James Henshall proclaimed "Pound for pound, the fightingest fish that swims." Congrats.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> As 19th-century angling author James Henshall proclaimed "Pound for pound, the fightingest fish that swims." Congrats.


Certainly true for fresh water species! Bet Mr Henshall never met the red drum, however..lol


----------

